# Question regarding clamping/glueing difficulties



## mohopo (Feb 6, 2015)

http://imgur.com/7kS6tTU

As seen above, one of my dining chairs has broken at the back rest. 
I'm trying to glue and clamp the piece back together, but there is tension when the pieces are lined up (maybe from warping after years of being broken...) so it's impossible to keep the pieces lined up. 
I have a band clamp, as well as several C-clamps available. When I try to clamp it like this (see picture), the tension makes it impossible to line up the pieces. 








http://imgur.com/hsrwMZ7

tl;dr wood won't clamp because tension
Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

In order to clamp that you pretty much need to cut a board with the same contour to clamp it against. Really that part would be better replaced than repaired. It will always be a weak back with the direction the grain is running.


----------



## Pauley (Jan 21, 2012)

I agree with Steve...much better of, and likely a lot less aggravation if you remake it.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

One thing that would help that chair back if you choose to repair it instead of replacing it is if you put some 3" to 4" long dowels across the break. The way it is now is almost equivalent to gluing two boards together end to end.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

If you could remove that piece from the chair you would have a much better chance of gluing it. 

Reinforcing with dowels is a good suggestion.

Of course if you get it off, then replacing it may be a good option. If you can get a wood and tone match.

George


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

Aside from the difficultly of to glue it back together, why do you think it broke at that location in the first place?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

The back broke right there because when the tree was living there was a limb there so the grain is running front to back there on that part.


----------



## Keith Mathewson (Sep 23, 2010)

The question was rhetorical, hence the use of veneers.


----------



## sawduststeve (Jan 11, 2009)

Well the way I would look at it you could take some C-clamps with say a couple of pieces of metal shim stock or perhaps some feeler gauges, use this to put under the clamps to hold chair back in line then take a band clamp and pass thru the c-clamps and suck it together. Let it dry for 24 hours and I would be surprised if you had any more problems. Good Luck!


----------

